

Why learning Haskell/Python makes you a worse programmer - bmunro
http://lukeplant.me.uk/blog/posts/why-learning-haskell-python-makes-you-a-worse-programmer/

======
luckydude
Epic programmer fail #12: wants to optimize for write spead, not for review
speed.

As an employer and an engineering lead, I really don't care about how hard it
is for you to type a little more if it means other people can read and
understand your code faster. _You_ are not what we are optimizing.

Assuming everyone wants to use every feature of every obscure language you
love is a fail. It's the same fail I've heard over and over from the lisp
people for 20+ years.

------
MostAwesomeDude
This always makes me smile. He comes so close to realizing the truth about C#,
but he stops just short of connecting those dots.

~~~
Gigablah
And what is the "truth" about C#? (haven't used #C before)

------
ExpiredLink
You are soooooo smart!

